# oval office 5-21?



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

anyone up for beers burgers and bs tonight?


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll try and make it Bob.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll be there to shoot the shit for a while.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn good times. Wish I could make it.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Pirate meeting... 3rd Thurs of the month... :doh Maybe NEXT Thurs.... :letsdrink


----------

